# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Облачный сервис

## RAMMsila

Нужен облачный сервис для синхронизации одного файла.

подробнее:
имеется пк1, на нем есть файл. он должен автоматом заливаться на облачное хранилище.
имеется пк2, он должен скачивать этот файл при включении системы в нужную папку с заменой прежнего файла.
далее идет работа с файлом. когда работа с файлом закончена, он должен заливаться обратно на облачный сервис и далее синхронизируется с пк1, где естественно происходит замена прежнего файла.

если же можно обойтись без облачного сервиса, прошу отписать как.

----------


## gobhack

dropbox и прочее

----------


## AndyPanda

Может на одном из компов(или может у вас где-то уже есть свой сервер) поднять ftp сервер, и стандартный виндовый скрипт, который бы скачивал этот файл.Кстати, а что должно происходить если файл будет одновременно меняться на обоих компьютерах (или такого не может быть в принципе)?

----------


## alexei37

Всем привет. Решил написать здесь чтоб не плодить темы.
Имеется скрипт делающий ежедневную выгрузку данных из 1с в файл *.dt, новый файл с измененным именем (текущая дата в имени файла) дополнительно копируется на локальный фтп и в папку dropbox, недавно задержался на работе и обратил внимание что синхронизация dropbox-a длится меньше минуты, на локальный фтп с такой скоростью файлы не копируются, хотя если закинуть любой файл такого же объема в папку dropbox или этот же файл загружать в dropbox через браузер - то синхронизация длится около 40 минут. Зашел через браузер, файл загружен, скачивал (около часа), загружал в 1с - все "как бы" в норме. Может кто сталкивался, стоит ли беспокоиться о загруженных в dropbox архивах?
Задавал тот же вопрос разрабам, молчат...

----------


## StevenMet

Какой сервис лучше подходит для интернет магазина? Интеркасса, Робокасса, или Onpay,пока что склоняюсь к Onpay, вроде комиссия всего 1. Посоветуйте пожалуйста кто в курсе дел интернет торговли. И вообще стоит связываться с данными системами или поставить что-нибудь попроще?

----------

